# netzwerkfehler: windows 98 und -xp



## orkanusargil (4. März 2004)

hallo,
ich hab ein problem mit meiner crossover netzwerkverbindung zwischen 2 PCs.
Auf dem einen läuft win 98 auf dem anderen win xp home...
Ich kann mit dem xp rechner auf den 98er  zugreifen aber andersrum geht es nicht: "keine zugriffsrechte für die ressource"

- beide computer können sich im netz finden

- auf beiden sind tcp/ip und netbeui protokolle installiert und ips wurden festgelegt

- gastkono bei windows xp ist aktiv

- beim win 98er bin ich mit "gast"  über windows netzwerke eingeloggt

- habe schon alle faqs auf http://www.windows-netzwerke.de durchgemacht und seit      stunden foren durchforstet.

- benutzer mit passwort auf xp erstellt, bei 98 wiederholt und eingeloggt.. fehler diesmal "gerät kann im netzwerk nich gefunden werden!

achja: zonealarm deinstalliert und windows firewall deaktiviert

kann mir bitte jemand helfen


----------



## Mythos007 (4. März 2004)

Nutzt Du unter WinXP ein tuningtool?


----------



## orkanusargil (4. März 2004)

tweak xp aber das benutze ich nie!


----------



## gothic ghost (4. März 2004)

hi,
ist dein xp Rechner Mitglied einer Domäne oder Arbeitsgruppe ?
Welche Freigaben hast du unter xp ?

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Never give up
Alles wird gut ;-)


----------



## orkanusargil (4. März 2004)

Ja klar
Arbeitsgruppe: NETZ
Datei und druckerfreigabe auf beiden rechnern installiert
Domäne: hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen, auch "NETZ"


----------



## gothic ghost (4. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von orkanusargil _
> Ja klar
> Arbeitsgruppe: NETZ
> Datei und druckerfreigabe auf beiden rechnern installiert
> Domäne: hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen, auch "NETZ"



Win98 kann mit Domänen nichts anfangen  
Soweit ich weis kann man nur eines wählen Domäne oder Arbeitsgruppe.
Probiere unter xp nur die Arbeitsgruppe zu aktivieren.

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Never give up
Alles wird gut ;-)


----------



## Mythos007 (4. März 2004)

Ich glaube der Fehler liegt hier bei Deinem Tuningtool, dort gibt es sicherlich
eine option, die die sicherheit des Netzwerkes erhöhen soll und diese blockiert
den Zugriff auf deinen Winxp Rechner... mfg Mythos007


----------



## orkanusargil (4. März 2004)

arbeitsgruppe aktivieren also bei xp hab ich bei system --> computername eine arbeitsgruppe namentlich definiert: NETZ
und in der netzwerkumgebung, bei der option: arbeitsgruppencomputer anzeigen ist der 98er vorhanden aber er lädt sich schleppend.
pc xp: orkan(Orkan)    pc98:ORKAN(Orkanserver1)       ...is aber kein server


----------



## orkanusargil (4. März 2004)

*tweak-xp*

also bei tweak xp hab ich nichts gefunden,.. ich hab da auch nie was verstellt


----------



## gothic ghost (4. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von orkanusargil _
> 
> pc xp: orkan(Orkan)    pc98:ORKAN(Orkanserver1)       ...is aber kein server



Soll das heißen beide Rechner haben den gleichen Namen ?
Das funktioniert nicht.

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Never give up
Alles wird gut ;-)


----------



## orkanusargil (4. März 2004)

die namen sind doch "orkan",  "orkanserver1" <br>
und "orkan" bzw "ORKAN" sind die beschreibungen


----------



## Maximodo (4. März 2004)

Hab ich das richtig verstanden das du auf dem Windows XP Rechner
einen User angelegt hast: Name- xyz Passwort- xyz
Und dich bei Win98 mit dem gleichen Namen und Passwort anmeldest xyz/xyz


----------



## orkanusargil (4. März 2004)

ok, ich hab jetzt bien 98er rechner die beschreibung auf "ork" unbenannt
wenn ich jetzt wieder vom 98er auf den xp zugreifen möchte kommt diese fehlermeldung: "dieses gerät existiert im netzwerk nicht"<br>
und in der netzwerkumgebung steht jetzt:<br>
xprkan(orkan).........98rk(orkanserver1)


----------



## orkanusargil (4. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Maximodo _
> *Hab ich das richtig verstanden das du auf dem Windows XP Rechner
> einen User angelegt hast: Name- xyz Passwort- xyz
> Und dich bei Win98 mit dem gleichen Namen und Passwort anmeldest xyz/xyz *



nein jetzt nicht mehr, der gastzugang ist bei xp aber aktiviert und auf dem 98er bin ich mit "Gast" ohne passwort angemeldet


----------



## Maximodo (4. März 2004)

Schreib doch mal deine komplette Netz Konfig dann kann man das vielleicht ehr nachvollziehen


----------



## Maximodo (4. März 2004)

Windows 2000 und XP erwarten beim Netzwerkzugriff gültige Benutzernamen und Passwörter. Windows 9x liefert bei Anfragen stets den Benutzernamen, der für die Windows-Anmeldung verwendet wurde. Um den Zugriff zu ermöglichen, ist es auf Windows-2000-Seite neben der Freigabe erforderlich, einen Benutzer anzulegen, der denselben Namen und dasselbe - *****nicht leere**** - Kennwort besitzt wie der Windows-9x-Benutzer. Das gleiche gilt bei Windows XP, wenn Sie dort nicht die „Einfache Dateifreigabe“ verwenden (einzustellen im Explorer unter Extras/Ordneroptionen/Ansicht). 


Quelle http://www.heise.de/ct/faq/qna/verschiedene-windows-versionen-im-netzwerk.shtml


----------



## gothic ghost (4. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von orkanusargil _
> [nein jetzt nicht mehr, der gastzugang ist bei xp aber aktiviert und auf dem 98er bin ich mit "Gast" ohne passwort angemeldet



wie du dich bei Win98 anmeldest ist egal, Win98 unterstützt diese
" Sicherheitsvarianten " nicht.
Als du dein Gastkonto erstellt hast, wurde auch der Ordner " Gast " 
erstellt und diesen mußt du noch *extra* freigeben.


----------



## orkanusargil (4. März 2004)

<u>xp:rechner</U><br>
<b>eigenschaften von LAN-Verbindung:</b> <br>
client für microsoft-netzwerke<br>
datei- und druckerfreigabe für microsoft-netzwerke<br>
qos-paketplaner<br>
netbeui protocol<br>
nwlink-netbios<br>
nwlink ipx/spx/netbios-kompatibles transportprotokoll<br>
internetprotokoll (tcp/ip):<br>
___ip-adresse___192.168.0.1<br>
___subnetmaske___255.255.255.0<br>
<br>keine dns-serveradressen definiert<br>
benutzerkonten:1.Hasan(administrator)__2.Gast(gastkono ist aktiv)<br>
computerbeschreibung: orkan<br>
vollständiger computername: ORKAN.<br>
arbeitsgruppe: NETZ<br><br><br>
<u>98:rechner</U><br>
<b>netzwerk</b><br>
client für microsoft-netzwerke<br>
microsoft family logon<br>
allied telesyn AT-2500TX Ethernet Adapter<br>
DFÜ-adapter<br>
microsoft virtual private network adapter<br>
ipx/spx-kompatibles protokoll-> allied tele...<br>
ipx/spx-kompatibles protokoll-> dfü-adapter<br>
ndiswan->microsoft virtualprivate networking adapter<br>
netbeui -> allied telesyn...<br>
netbeui -> dfü-adapter<br>
tcp/ip ->allied telesyn..<br>
___ip-adresse automatisch beziehen<br>
tcp/ip->dfü-adapter<br>
___ip-adresse automatisch beziehen<br>
datei- und druckerfreigabe für microsoft-netzwerke<br><br>
computername: orkanserver1<br>
arbeitsgruppe: NETZ<br>
beschreibung: ORK<br>


----------



## orkanusargil (4. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Maximodo _
> *Windows 2000 und XP erwarten beim Netzwerkzugriff gültige Benutzernamen und Passwörter. Windows 9x liefert bei Anfragen stets den Benutzernamen, der für die Windows-Anmeldung verwendet wurde. Um den Zugriff zu ermöglichen, ist es auf Windows-2000-Seite neben der Freigabe erforderlich, einen Benutzer anzulegen, der denselben Namen und dasselbe - *****nicht leere**** - Kennwort besitzt wie der Windows-9x-Benutzer. Das gleiche gilt bei Windows XP, wenn Sie dort nicht die „Einfache Dateifreigabe“ verwenden (einzustellen im Explorer unter Extras/Ordneroptionen/Ansicht).
> 
> 
> Quelle http://www.heise.de/ct/faq/qna/verschiedene-windows-versionen-im-netzwerk.shtml *


ich hab bei xp einen neuen user angelegt:<br>benutzer: orkanserver1....mit passwort: usargil<br>das selbe bei win98 und eingeloggt<br> beim zugriff auf den xp-pc über die netzwerkumgebung von win98 kommt diese fehlermeldung<br>"Auf  \\Orkan kann nicht zugegriffen werden. Dieses Gerät existiert im Netzwerk nicht."


----------



## orkanusargil (4. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von gothic ghost _
> *wie du dich bei Win98 anmeldest ist egal, Win98 unterstützt diese
> " Sicherheitsvarianten " nicht.
> Als du dein Gastkonto erstellt hast, wurde auch der Ordner " Gast "
> erstellt und diesen mußt du noch extra freigeben. *


wo ist dieser ordner "gast"?<br><br><br><br>
und diese einstellung mit der "einfachen freigabe" existiert nicht


----------



## gothic ghost (4. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von orkanusargil _
> <u>xp:rechner</U><br>
> <b>eigenschaften von LAN-Verbindung:</b> <br>
> client für microsoft-netzwerke<br>
> ...



Nach dieser Aufstellung müßte dein xp Rechner ein DHCP-Server sein,
da du unter Win98 IP-Adressen automatisch beziehen aktiviert hast.

Dann hast du einiges doppelt ( client für microsoft-netzwerke + microsoft family logon ) eins reicht völlig, und Win98 hat Probleme mit meheren Protokollen.

ndiswan->microsoft virtualprivate networking adapter -> brauchst du nicht.
netbeui -> brauchst du nicht

Vergebe auch unter Win98 feste IP-Adressen und lösche die überflüssigen
Protokolle  
Bei festen IP-Adressen mußt du den DHCP-Server deaktivieren.
tcp/ip ->allied telesyn..

___ip-adresse automatisch beziehen ( ist ok )

tcp/ip->dfü-adapter

___ip-adresse automatisch beziehen ( ist ok )

Bingo ;-)


----------



## gothic ghost (4. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von orkanusargil _
> *wo ist dieser ordner "gast"?<br><br><br><br>
> und diese einstellung mit der "einfachen freigabe" existiert nicht *



Auf C.\Dokumente und Einstellungen.


----------



## Maximodo (4. März 2004)

Ich glaub du kannst nicht bei einem Rechner IP automatisch beziehen und bei einem eine feste eingeben. Gib doch dem Win98 auch mal eine feste IP Adresse

Hey Gothic woher aus Heidelberg kommst du Komm aus Leimen  ist das Netz doch klein


----------



## orkanusargil (4. März 2004)

ich habe beim tcp/ip->dfü-adapter auch die ip festgelegt die selbe wie bei:<br>tcp/ip->dfü-adapter-> allied telesyn...<br><br>subnetmask ist immer gleich<br><br>ich hab mich jetz bei 98 eingeloggt.. jetzt sind keine pcs in der netzwerk umgebung aufgelistet und den xp pc kann ich nicht finden<br><br><br>
liegt es am dhcp? wie kann ich das deaktivieren?


----------



## orkanusargil (4. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von gothic ghost _
> *Auf C.\Dokumente und Einstellungen. *


ist nicht vorhanden


----------



## Maximodo (4. März 2004)

Ich glaub nicht dass das was mit dem DFÜ Adapter zu tun hat auch wenn ich win 98 schon lange nicht mehr gesehen habe müsste so  sein TC/IP-> Netzwerkkartenname     da auf eigenschaften und bei IP die 192.168.0.2 einstellen die änderungen die du am DFÜ Adapter gemacht hast wieder ruckgängig machen


----------



## Maximodo (4. März 2004)

Achso und ich würde Probieren den anderen Rechner über die IP zu finden nicht über die Netzwerkumgebung.
Wenn du die IP eingestellt hast probier ihn erst mal anzupingen dann weist du ob überhaupt was durchkommt


----------



## orkanusargil (4. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Maximodo _
> *Ich glaub nicht dass das was mit dem DFÜ Adapter zu tun hat auch wenn ich win 98 schon lange nicht mehr gesehen habe müsste so  sein TC/IP-> Netzwerkkartenname     da auf eigenschaften und bei IP die 192.168.0.2 einstellen die änderungen die du am DFÜ Adapter gemacht hast wieder ruckgängig machen *


hab ich gemacht.. ändert nichts an meiner jetzigen lage


----------



## orkanusargil (4. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Maximodo _
> *Achso und ich würde Probieren den anderen Rechner über die IP zu finden nicht über die Netzwerkumgebung.
> Wenn du die IP eingestellt hast probier ihn erst mal anzupingen dann weist du ob überhaupt was durchkommt *


geht nichts durch... <br>aber bei windowsxp bei der arbeitsgruppen kann ich den 98er sehen


----------



## Maximodo (4. März 2004)

kannst du auch nicht pingen?


----------



## orkanusargil (4. März 2004)

zeitüberschreitung der anforderung


----------



## orkanusargil (4. März 2004)

was war denn mit dem dhcp server? wo kann ich den deaktivieren


----------



## Maximodo (4. März 2004)

Wenn du eine feste IP vergeben hast ist das eh unrelevant mit DHCP
ist dann glaube ich auch automatisch deaktiviert


----------



## orkanusargil (4. März 2004)

hm  was nun?


----------



## Maximodo (4. März 2004)

Gute frage ich wäre jetzt an dem Punkt wo ich die Netzwerkkarte neuinstalliere  aber nicht dass es dir am Ende noch mehr zerschiest. Da es aber beim Ping einen Timeout gab denke ich mir das der Win98 Rechner nicht eine IP Adresse im netz des XP Rechners hat schau doch mal bei dem 98 nach ging doch irgendwie mit IPConfig oder IPCfg


----------



## orkanusargil (4. März 2004)

danke für die hilfe hat aber auch nichts gebracht...  ich starte ipconfig und ein dosfenster öffnet sich ganz kurz und verschwindet


----------



## Maximodo (4. März 2004)

Du musst auch zuerst eine DosShell öffnen und das dort eingeben ipconfig /all


----------



## Ashnazug (4. März 2004)

MOIN

Probiers mal damit:
Trage beim win98 PC den winXP pc als DNS Server und als Standart Getaway ein.
Und das Selbe andersrum beim winXP PC.
Das is jetzt etwas komisch da du gar keine DNS Server eingerichtet hast, aber ich musste sowas auch mal machen, und so hats dan gefuntzt.

Danach solltest du noch die einstellungen der beiden Netzwerkkarten vergleichen, nicht die IP und Protokolle, die Einstellungen in im HardwareManager.
Hier sollten alle die glecih sein können, auch gleich sein. Da du warscheindlich 2 unterschiedliche Netzwerkkarten hast werden nicht alle Einstellungen von PC 1 auch bei PC 2 möglich sein, das soll idch aber nicht beirren.

Gruss Ash


----------



## orkanusargil (4. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Ashnazug _
> *MOIN
> 
> Probiers mal damit:
> ...



nur bei dem protokoll?: tcp/ip-> netzwerkkarte<br><br>
bei windows98  wird bei der dns-konfiguration nach host und domäne gefragt?
was ist der host und was die domäne? domäne:arbeitsgruppe?


----------



## orkanusargil (4. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Maximodo _
> *Du musst auch zuerst eine DosShell öffnen und das dort eingeben ipconfig /all *


 wo kann ich dosshell öffnen


----------



## gothic ghost (4. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von orkanusargil _
> *nur bei dem protokoll?: tcp/ip-> netzwerkkarte<br><br>
> bei windows98  wird bei der dns-konfiguration nach host und domäne gefragt?
> was ist der host und was die domäne? domäne:arbeitsgruppe? *



Der Host ist die Ip von xp und domäne ist NETZ

aber die Sache läuft aus dem Ruder, wir haben kein Konzept und darauf
sollten wir uns einigen sonst schraubst du noch Ostern an diesem Ei 

Mein Netzwerk besteht aus 3 x Win98 und WinXP pro,
also ich weis von was ich rede, nichts für ungut an alle Beteiligten


----------



## Ashnazug (4. März 2004)

Jep des brauchst du nur bei den Protokollen einzutragen die du verwenden wills.
Und TCP/IP ist wohl die einfachste Lösung.

Also ich kann mich nicht erinern beim win98 nach einer Domäne gefragt worden zu sein, aber ich würde spontan sagen du läst das Feld leer oder nimmst die Arbeitsgruppe.

Dosshell -> Start -> Ausführen -> "cmd" eintippen -> OK


----------



## orkanusargil (4. März 2004)

hm möglich...
<br>
also bei windows 98 kann ich jetzt wieder alle rechner in der netzwerkumgebung sehen...cool, aber beim zugriff auf den xp rechner "auf \\orkan kann nicht zugegriffen werden. keine zugriffsrechte für die ressource."<br>jetzt bin ich wieder da wo ich am anfang war...<br>
cmd kenn ich... bei windows 98 lässt sich das aber nicht aufrufen


----------



## Ashnazug (4. März 2004)

Ok dan halt

Irgendwo bei Start/Programme hats eine "Eingabeaufforderung".
Und bei Berechtigungen kann ich dir auch ned helfen, da ich kein XP hab.
Aber du kannst ja mal eine Freigabe machen und dan im Windowsexplorer des in dei Adressleiste tippen "file:\\Computername\FregabenName"(Frag mich jetzt nicht ob die Slashs die richtigen sind).

Nochn Gruss


----------



## gothic ghost (4. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von orkanusargil _
> hm möglich...
> <br>
> also bei windows 98 kann ich jetzt wieder alle rechner in der netzwerkumgebung sehen...cool, aber beim zugriff auf den xp rechner "auf \\orkan kann nicht zugegriffen werden. keine zugriffsrechte für die ressource."<br>jetzt bin ich wieder da wo ich am anfang war...<br>



Never give up  

Du hast am Anfang das Gastkonto aktiviert dadurch wurde von xp ein Profil
angelegt, dieses wird unter " Dokumente und Einstellungen" abgelegt in dem
Order " Gast " und diesen mußt du noch *extra* freigeben.
So ist es unter xp pro bei mir, vieleicht ist es unter xp home anders.
Suche dann den Order Gast mit der " Suchhilfe "
bis dann


----------



## orkanusargil (4. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von orkanusargil _
> *hm möglich...
> <br>
> also bei windows 98 kann ich jetzt wieder alle rechner in der netzwerkumgebung sehen...cool, aber beim zugriff auf den xp rechner "auf \\orkan kann nicht zugegriffen werden. keine zugriffsrechte für die ressource."<br>jetzt bin ich wieder da wo ich am anfang war...<br>
> cmd kenn ich... bei windows 98 lässt sich das aber nicht aufrufen *




was nun?


----------



## orkanusargil (4. März 2004)

ok ich schau mal... aber bei dokumente und einstellungen ist nicht mal orkanserver1 aufgelistet also der benutzername von dem 98er und dem 2. selben bei xp


----------



## gothic ghost (4. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von orkanusargil _
> ok ich schau mal... aber bei dokumente und einstellungen ist nicht mal orkanserver1 aufgelistet also der benutzername von dem 98er und dem 2. selben bei xp



Wenn man Konten erstellen kann müssen die verschiedenen Daten
abgespeichert werden, logischerweise in verschiedenen Ordner.

Selbst Bill Gates hat das begriffen


----------



## Ashnazug (4. März 2004)

Log dich mal als Administrator ein und mach zur Sicherheit bei den Ordberoptionen alle Dateien sichtbar.
Danach würd ich mich mal als Gast und als orkanusargil einloggen den spätestens dann werden die Ordner erstell da ohne nix läuft.


----------



## orkanusargil (4. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Ashnazug _
> *Log dich mal als Administrator ein und mach zur Sicherheit bei den Ordberoptionen alle Dateien sichtbar.
> Danach würd ich mich mal als Gast und als orkanusargil einloggen den spätestens dann werden die Ordner erstell da ohne nix läuft. *


darauf bin ich auch grad gekommen... so, jetzt sind der gast ordner und der orkanserver1 ordner erstellt. trotzdem nach neuen einloggen bei 98 kein zugriff


----------



## gothic ghost (4. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von orkanusargil _
> darauf bin ich auch grad gekommen... so, jetzt sind der gast ordner und der orkanserver1 ordner erstellt. trotzdem nach neuen einloggen bei 98 kein zugriff



Als Administrator mußt du die Order freigeben, rechter Mausklick
Freigabe und Sicherheit -> Freigabe -> Diesen Ordner im Netzwerk freigeben,
Hacken setzen.


----------



## orkanusargil (4. März 2004)

hab ich ja schon, geht nich


----------



## gothic ghost (4. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von orkanusargil _
> hab ich ja schon, geht nich



Win98 ist neben der Spur,
also noch mal von vorne.
Welche Protokolle stehen bei Win98 in der Maske Netzwerk?


----------



## orkanusargil (4. März 2004)

client für microsoft-netzwerke
allied telesyn...netzwerkkarte
dfü-adapter
ipx/spx-kompatibles protokoll -> netzwerkkarte
ipx/spx-kompatibles protokoll -> dfü-adapter
tcp/ip-> netzwerkkarte
tcp/ip-> dfü-adapter
datei- und druckerfreigabe für microsoft netzwerke


----------



## orkanusargil (4. März 2004)

ich hab jetzt einfach ein verknüpfung von der platte c auf dem xp rechner biem 98er pc gemacht... und siehe da.. ich kann zugreifen... naja damit muss ich wohl auskommen, es sei denn ihr habt ne bessere idee


----------



## gothic ghost (4. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von orkanusargil _
> client für microsoft-netzwerke
> allied telesyn...netzwerkkarte
> dfü-adapter
> ...



für was brauchst du ipx, wenn nicht notwendig, löschen.

bei mir sieht es so aus, plus Vorschlag an dich es zu ändern.

Win98 Netzwerk

1.Client für Microsoft Netzwerke = nichts ändern
2.DFÜ-Adapter = nichts ändern
3.Netzwerkarte = nichts ändern
4.TCP/IP DFÜ-Adapter = nichts ändern
5.TCP/IP Netzwerkkarte = siehe unten
6.Datei- und Druckerfreigabe = freigeben

Bei der Netzwerkarte gehst du auf Eigenschaften
1. Ip-Adresse 192.168.0.2 eintragen
2.DNS-Konfig : Host ist der Name von dem XP Rechner, Domäne ist NETZ, Suchreihenfolge
192.168.0.1 eintragen, hinzufügen.
fertig und neustarten 

bis dann,
bin ab 20 Uhr wieder zurück, geht nicht anders.


----------



## Maximodo (5. März 2004)

Wie schon gesagt wenn du von Win98 auf XP zugriff auf alle deine Freigaben haben willst musst du unter XP einen Benutzer mit Passwort erstellen und dich bei Win98 genau mit diesem Benutzer am OS anmelden danch müsstest du unter Win XP ganz normal deine Freigaben setzten können und mit dem Win98 Rechner zugreifen


----------



## gothic ghost (5. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Maximodo _
> Wie schon gesagt wenn du von Win98 auf XP zugriff auf alle deine Freigaben haben willst musst du unter XP einen Benutzer mit Passwort erstellen und dich bei Win98 genau mit diesem Benutzer am OS anmelden danch müsstest du unter Win XP ganz normal deine Freigaben setzten können und mit dem Win98 Rechner zugreifen



hi,
dies ist  schlicht und ergreifend nicht richtig. 
Win98 ist sehr simpel und einfach. Nicht zu_vergleichen mit NT4.
Egal wie du dich bei Win98  anmeldest,  einzig auf dem xp-Rechner
müßen Freigaben gemacht werden.
In meinem Netzwerk habe ich 3 x Win98 und xp und keinerlei Probleme
mit dem Zugriff auf xp


----------



## Maximodo (5. März 2004)

Ok wenn du 3 98 Rechner hast wirds wohl stimmen 
hab Win98 seit Jahren nicht mehr benutzt hatte des wegen kurz im
Web gesucht und das hier gefunden
http://www.heise.de/ct/faq/qna/verschiedene-windows-versionen-im-netzwerk.shtml
deswegen hab ich gedenkt


----------



## gothic ghost (5. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Maximodo _
> Ok wenn du 3 98 Rechner hast wirds wohl stimmen
> hab Win98 seit Jahren nicht mehr benutzt hatte des wegen kurz im
> Web gesucht und das hier gefunden
> ...



hi
keiner weis *alles* , auch Heise nicht  
Es steht aber auch da : *Das gleiche gilt bei Windows XP, wenn Sie dort "nicht " die „Einfache Dateifreigabe“*.
Diese Freigabe muß natürlich aktiviert sein.


----------



## Maximodo (5. März 2004)

Ist dann wohl daselbe wie der Gastzugriff nur mit anderem Benutzernamen


----------



## orkanusargil (5. März 2004)

diese einfache deiteifreigabe... bezieht die sich auf mein eigentliches problem also dass ich nicht über die netzwerkumgebung auf xp zugreifen kann oder der zugriff auf ein netzlaufwerk ich kann mit dem 98er nicht auf alle dateien zugreifen auch wenn "laufwerk c" bei xp freigegeben ist... den ordner "programme" kann man nicht freigeben diese option wird einfach ausgeblendet.


----------



## gothic ghost (5. März 2004)

*Freigabe*

hallo,
wieder zurück  ?
Ein Netzwerk ohne Sicherheiten macht keinen Sinn ;-) 
Diese ist bei Microsoft alles andere als gegeben.
In keinem Netzwerk kannst du auf *alles* zugreifen,
und das macht Sinn, oder ?


----------



## xxxMOixxx (29. Juni 2004)

*Netzwerkanmeldung ohne Passwort ?!*

Hallo!
Bei meinem Heim-PC hatte ich das letzte Mal ein viel hefitgeres Problem, 
mein Vater loggt sich normalerweise unter seinem Benutzernamen und Kennwort in das Netzwerk ein...(LAN,Windows NT) und achtet auch darauf, sein PAsswort immer aktuell zu haben. 
Mir ist es nun passiert, dass ich nach einem Systemneustart (Hab mich abgemeldet und wollte mich wieder anmelden) in seinem Benutzerprofil war ohne ein PAsswort inegegeben zu haben...
 
Nun frage ich mich, wei das passieren kann, ohne sein PAsswort eigegeben zu haben, geschweige denn zu wissen... :suspekt: 
Nebenbei bemerkt (und das ist das Beste) ist es ja so, dass der bisher angemeldete Benutzername noch immer im Feld "Benutzername" steht, wenn man neu gestartet hat... aber dem ist nicht so bei mir... :sad:

Versucht mit bitte zu helfen... 

PS:Grüße an die Campi Duisburg/Essen xxx


----------



## Filigrantia (30. Juni 2004)

*aba sicha*

sowas gibts nich. entweder dein dad hatte grade _rein zufällig_ sein passwort ausgeschaltet, oder aber du bist ein verdammt guter windows-nt-hacker!
   

aber um ma korrekt zu sein: win nt hat so seine macken und da würds mich nich wundern, wenn auch ma bei der anmeldung was schief läuft.
gibt ja so lokal gespeicherte profile (meist zu finden unter c:\winnt\profiles) und es könnte sein, dass du zufällig in das Festplattenprofil deines Vaters reinfgekommen bist. das passiert hin und wieder. ne freundin von mir hat einen bericht von einer alten unterseite von chip.de gefunden. hier der link:

Sicherheitslücke in Windows NT 

hoffe dir hilfts weiter


----------

